#ubuntu-co 2011-07-04
<alex____> hay alguien aki?
<Stoneangel> buenas, alguien sabe como configurar Thunderbird para que revise todas las cuentas al iniciar el programa?
<Andphe> Stoneangel, en las preferencias de la cuenta
<Andphe> en la pestaña de configuracion del sevidor
<Andphe> servidor *
<Andphe> hay una opcion que dice revisar por nuevos mensajes al inicio
<Andphe> puede que no sea la traduccion exacta
<Andphe> porque el mio esta en inglés
<Stoneangel> lo tengo marcado en todas las cuentas, pero al iniciar el programa solo busca los mensajes nuevos para la cuenta que está al frente, para las otras solo busca cuando ha pasado el tiempo de revisar nuevos mensajes cada XX tiempo
<Andphe> Stoneangel, hay otra opcion en avanzadas
<Andphe> que dice incluir este servidor cuando se esta obteniendo correo nuevo
<Stoneangel> en que parte?
<Andphe> ahi en el mismo dialogo 
<Andphe> hay un boton
<Andphe> de opciones avanzandas
<Stoneangel> no me aparece esa opción, uso tb 3.1.11
<Andphe> en el mismo dialogo de server settings
<Stoneangel> entro a configuración de la cuenta, configuración del servidor, avanzadas pero no me aparece esa opción
<Andphe> abajo a la derecha
<Andphe> hmm
<Andphe> es el ultimo
<Andphe> un checkbox
<Andphe> a ver miro que version tengo pues
<Andphe> 3.1.10
<Stoneangel> espera paso cap, en que web puedo subir la imagen para ponerla aqui?
<Andphe> imagebin
<Stoneangel> http://imagebin.org/161405
<Stoneangel> tengo la misma configuración en todas las cuentas
<Andphe> se ve diferente al mio
<Andphe> y no veo otras opciones en la faq http://kb.mozillazine.org/Thunderbird_:_FAQs_:_Automatically_Download_Messages
<Stoneangel> :s
<Stoneangel> será que tu tienes las cuentas por POP3, yo las tengo por IMAP
<Andphe> puede ser, si
#ubuntu-co 2011-07-05
<DanielF> Buenas Noches
<SergioMeneses> DanielF: como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> DanielF: IngForigua c-gope me voy a mi laptop... no me demoro
<DanielF> ok, yo acabo de llegar de bogota
<IngForigua> DanielF: huy eso de vacas?
<IngForigua> milagro volverlo a ver
<DanielF> no me ha quedado casi tiempo, ando full
<IngForigua> dando clases o que?
<DanielF> como les fue en el campus?
<IngForigua> a mi mal
<DanielF> clases y la oficina
<DanielF> y eso?
<IngForigua> jejeje
<IngForigua> cosas x jajaja
<IngForigua> sin importanciaa
<DanielF> ni que estuviera descargado a 52k
<IngForigua> pues en realidad no descargue nada
<IngForigua> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, como vamos?
<IngForigua> y SergioMeneses le tenia severa bienvenida y no quizo ir
<IngForigua> buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<IngForigua> que nena
<IngForigua> :'(
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<IngForigua> que estaba enfermo
<IngForigua> y despues que locha
<SergioMeneses> el primer dia estaba maluco... y el segundo tenia compromisos con los organizadores
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, ping
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, o/
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, anda metiendole mano a la wiki de todo?
<SergioMeneses> no me deja guardar xD
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: si
<andresmujica> no guarde
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, mmm...
<andresmujica> pense k se habia ido
<SergioMeneses> jajaja oks
<SergioMeneses> oks
<andresmujica> upps
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, andaba trabajando en eso
<SergioMeneses> fresco
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ya esta lo de la wiki principal actualizado
<andresmujica> k pelota
<andresmujica> listo
<andresmujica> super
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, MagicFab https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam
<andresmujica> igual el todo ya lo termine igual el acta
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, en el todo yo modifique unas cosas q estan fail.. por tiempo
<andresmujica> listo
<andresmujica> oiga
<andresmujica> me inundo el buzon lo del facebook
<andresmujica> para unirse requiere aprobacion ??
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si
<SergioMeneses> y eso no se puede cambiar
<andresmujica> hmmm
<andresmujica> graves
<SergioMeneses> asi sea publico
<SergioMeneses> :S
<andresmujica> van como 30 correos... 
<SergioMeneses> pero igual hay varios administradores
<andresmujica> upps
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, deshabilite lo de los correos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, van 66 miembros
<SergioMeneses> desde q armamos el grupo
<andresmujica> listo
<andresmujica> ya supe como kitar el mail
<andresmujica> gracias
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<idiota5> alguien me puede colaborar
<mwallacesd> Buenas.
<Andphe> enas
<mwallacesd> =)
#ubuntu-co 2011-07-06
<commandoline> (offtopic): Hello, I'm one of the developers of OpenTeacher (http://openteacher.org/), which has been translated to Spanish except for a few recently added strings. It would be very nice if they're translated in the final release (planned for coming Saturday), and I'm wondering if someone here has a few minutes of spare time to do that. Thanks! https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher/2.x/+pots/translations/es/+translate (I can a
<commandoline> oh, I just realise I ask this a bit early in your local time ;)
 * Andphe clicks
<commandoline> Did you update them? Because there are no strings to translate left.
<commandoline> Otherwise someone in #ubuntu-es has translated them without me noticing it :P
<Andphe> probably
<Andphe> :)
<commandoline> well, they're translated. :D Thanks anyway!
#ubuntu-co 2011-07-07
<duende> ??
<duende> hola
<Andphe> hola
<duende> tengo una problema buenos días, ayer en kubuntu recien instalado quice usar geany
<duende> pero no me corría y al ejecutarlo por consola, me decía: violacion de segmento
<Andphe> lo instalaste desde los repos ?
<Andphe> el geany quiero decir
<duende> sip... 
<duende> y resulta que le instalé xfce para probar si corría allí ... y efectivamente abrió 
<duende> entonces no sé si es que me falte algo para que corra programas gtk en kubuntu
<Andphe> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/178180-geany-not-working-natty-narwhal.html#post841539
<Andphe> otras personas tienen el mismo problema
<Andphe> parece ser que cambiando el tema de gtk se soluciona
<duende> huuuum
<duende> wao voy a mirar
<informatico26> Hola
<informatico26> Buenos dias
<Andphe> hola
<Andphe> bon boyage
<vientosolar> alo? Me recuerdan el canal meeting que referencio Sergio en Cpco4
#ubuntu-co 2011-07-08
<SergioMeneses> JaimeRave: como vamos?
<JaimeRave> Pues ahi a media marcha pero dandole
<SergioMeneses> JaimeRave: q tal ese campus?
<SergioMeneses> a media marcha?
<JaimeRave> SergioMeneses: es que hace mucho calor
<JaimeRave> el CP estuvo full bacano
<SergioMeneses> JaimeRave: huy si el calor q paila :S
<SergioMeneses> aqui andamos igual
<JaimeRave> aqui estamos a casi 40º
<SergioMeneses> !weather cucuta
<kubot> SergioMeneses: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> aqui estamos a 32
<JaimeRave> jeje
<JaimeRave> a 32 aqui hace frio
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<mcriar> buenas
<Andphe> enas
#ubuntu-co 2011-07-09
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez, ping
<cesArgOmez> SergioMeneses, Hola dame unos minutos aun no hay nadie
<cesArgOmez> ya vuelvo
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez, dame el canal
<SergioMeneses> xD
<cesArgOmez> SergioMeneses, esos como que no van a salir con nada
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> cesArgOmez, no hay lio... igual es uno de los muchos canales q tengo abiertos
<duende>  hola, tengo una duda, cuando uso harddisk para mirar las caracteristicas de mi PC en la parte de pantalla, (Display) me dice que la version y el vendedor de OpenGl es 'unknow' que significa esto??
#ubuntu-co 2012-07-03
<neox14ln1> hola
<neox14ln1> hay alguien?
<neox14ln1> ?
<neox14ln1> alguien me ayuda
<neox14ln1> ?
<ofprieto> hola
<samuray> hola
<ofprieto> hola samuray 
<ofprieto> samurag
<ofprieto> ups perdon se me fue malxd 
<samuray> tranquilo no hay problema ofprieto
<ofprieto> de donde es ud samuray?
<samuray> de venezuela ofprieto y usted?
<ofprieto> colombia amigo :D
<ofprieto> como va la comunidad en venezuela?
<samuray> excelente, actualmente impulsando el conocimiento libre ;)
<samuray> aca estoy luchando por mis trofeos en el accompish de ubuntu
<ofprieto> huu eso no lo conozco yo soy algo nuevo en la comunidad
<samuray> ofprieto, ya te muestro para que lo veas
<samuray> ofprieto, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/
<ofprieto> mm gracias ya o reviso
#ubuntu-co 2012-07-04
<Scaag92> Buenas tardes
#ubuntu-co 2012-07-05
<ofprieto> buenas
<ofprieto> huuuuuuuuuu
<ofprieto> holas sergioooooo XD
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, saludos
<SergioMeneses> tabula mi nombre sino no te pued leer
<SergioMeneses> o bueno no me avisa xchat que me estan hablando
<ofprieto> a es que  no se manejar muy bien esto jeje SergioMeneses 
#ubuntu-co 2012-07-06
<karlozgi> hola
<karlozgi> quiero saber cual version de ubuntu debo instalarle a mi portatil
<karlozgi> hola
<dalberdurango> buenas tardes?
<dalberdurango> hola...
#ubuntu-co 2012-07-08
<alonsoaas> alguien  me  podria  ayudar
<alonsoaas> compre  una  vaio  le  estoy  tratando de  intalar el ubunto  y  no  me  reconoce  la  wifi que  debo  hacer
<alonsoaas> #
<alonsoaas> me  podria  ayudar compre  una  vaio  le  estoy  tratando de  intalar el ubunto  y  no  me  reconoce  la  wifi que  debo  hacer
<AAaasa> me  podria  ayudar compre  una  vaio  le  estoy  tratando de  intalar el ubunto  y  no  me  reconoce  la  wifi que  debo  hacer
#ubuntu-co 2013-07-02
<ledfi36> Hola a todos
<carittoooo> hola necesito una entrevista con ustedes envíenme sus datos mi correo es carococa427@hotmail.com 
#ubuntu-co 2013-07-04
<ofprieto> huyy llegue muy tarde o muy temprano ?
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, \o
<SergioMeneses> q pena contigo he tenido montones de trabajo y no he podido enviarte el email
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> en estos dias lo hago :)
#ubuntu-co 2014-07-03
<Ubuntero|73978> Ola alguien me ayuda para saber como hago para quitarle permisos a una carpeta dentro de /home/usuario
#ubuntu-co 2015-06-29
<Jalosetapp> Ola a todos como estan
#ubuntu-co 2015-06-30
<Ubuntero|93794> buenas noches, quiero instalar ubuntu lo cual es bastante sencillo, pero me interesa sobre todo saber si hay grupos de programacion con los que pueda aprender
<Ubuntero|43262> Hola
<Ubuntero|43262> buenas tardes
<Ubuntero|43262> Amigos alguien en linea
#ubuntu-co 2015-07-01
<Ubuntero|2714> hola
<Ubuntero|2714> buenas tardes
<Ubuntero|2714> me gustaria que me informaran si es posible instalar ubuntu en mi celular
<Ubuntero|2714> ?
#ubuntu-co 2015-07-03
<raul995> buenas tarde
#ubuntu-co 2016-07-04
<DGUERRERO> @kubot hi!
#ubuntu-co 2017-07-04
<Adalid_Negro> Huy ya  no hay nadie aqui
#ubuntu-co 2020-06-29
<antonioes> hi
<antonioes> I'm new to irc
<antonioes> any one
<antonioes> ?
